# new entry - installazione da chroot

## mara64b

Ciao a tutti,

sul mio computer ho tutt'ora una debian, però da un po' di tempo pensavo di provare gentoo poichè ha portage, che, da quello che ho capito, permette di personalizzare molto di più la distribuzione installata sul computer, mentre con debian questo è forse un poco più difficile se si vuole mantenere la distribuzione pulita sfruttando soltanto i repository, e perché essendo sostanzialmente rolling (mi sembra di aver capito) posso contare sul fatto di avere pacchetti aggiornati senza dover reinstallare il sistema per un bel po' di tempo.

Mi sono gia letta le FAQ e la documentazione in giro, da un paio di anni uso sistemi gnu senza troppe difficolta, ma su alcune cose tecniche sono ancora molto inesperta...

So che non si dovrebbe fare un post con più domande, però queste due sono abbastanza legate insieme visto che voglio capire come funzionano un paio di cose prima di procedere con una installazione.

1) Da quello che ho capito quando installo i pacchetti questi vengono compilati al momento, e portage dovrebbe rendere la compilazione abbastanza indolore. Visto però la grande personalizzazione che uno può apportare ai propri pacchetti cosa succede in caso di un aggiornamento? Devo ridare eventuali ozpioni da passare al compilatore o portage si occupa di ridurre l'input dall'utente al minimo? Quello che trovavo comodo di debian è che una volta che mi è stata installato e configurata non ci ho quasi mai dovuto mettere mano.

2) per l'installazione io avrei preferito non usare il cd, ma sfruttare la mia installazione di debian (che riconosce correttamente la scheda di rete wireless ed è in grado di collegarsi ad internet), solo che nella documentazione ho trovato soltanto le istruzioni per chi usa un cd. Con debian so che si usava  debootstrap, ma dubito fortemente vada anche con gentoo...

----------

## mara64b

 *mara64b wrote:*   

> ...

 

edit: mi sono appena accorta di aver postato nella sezione sbagliata, avevo aperto più schede e non ho controllato dove stessi postando, posso in qualche modo spostare la discussione o è necessario l'aiuto di un admin?

Scusatemi tanto!Last edited by mara64b on Wed Nov 09, 2011 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *mara64b wrote:*   

> ...

 Si manda un mp ai moderatori (già fatto) che ti malediranno per averli costretti lavorare (sfaticati nullafacenti che non sono altro). Però facevi meglio ad editare il tuo messaggio non postarne un altro subito dopo, questo è vietato.

La prossima volta se sbagli e nessuno ha risposto puoi anche cancellare il messaggio e riscriverlo (od usare un copia e incolla) risparmiandoti la vergogna.

Comunque il tuo errore comporta la sfiga di beccarsi i miei insulti invece di trovare qualcuno più gentile a darti il benvenuto.

gentoo è basata sulla ricompilazione (bada che non è una pagina umoristica, è tutto tristemente vero), quindi gli aggiornamenti sono piuttosto laboriosi, nel senso che prendono tempo (24h per una media installazione con kde+mozilla+libreoffice tutto compilato su un quadcore contro le 2 per installare debian, scaricando tutti i pacchetti, ovviamente) ma portage rende tutto trasparente.

L'unica cosa che devi impostare sono localizzazione, opzioni del compilatore e use flag. Se hai esperienza con la compilazione diretta dei pacchetti considera che attivando una use portage o richiede che sia preventivamente installata una determinata libreria (lasciando che sia l'automake a regolarsi di conseguenza) o lancia il make/.config/automake con una opzione --with-qualcosa od entrambe le cose.

All'aggiornamento devi solo preoccuparti di verificare se sono state aggiunte nuove use ai pacchetti ed eventualmente attivarle e, quando aggiorni il gcc, verificare che le impostazioni correnti siano adeguate (-march=native non è perfetto).

Per l'installazione dalla debian non devi fare altro che creare la partizione, formattarla e montarla(es /mnt/gentoo), lanciare un tar -jf .../stage3.tbz /mnt/gentoo, montare in /mnt/gentoo con --rbind proc dev e sys , impostare i dns e lanciare chroot /mnt/gentoo.

I file di configurazione te li puoi gestire sempre dalla debian senza usare il nano del piffero (in questi tempi tutto ciò che ha a che fare con le persone di bassa stataura o sporchi nani che li voglia chiamare è fonte di forte irritazione ma non toglie che vi sia meglio).

Ovvero basta seguire la guida direttamente, usando quell'ingombrante ed inutile cosa posta dalla natura a separare le orecchie...

Bada che l'eroismo è solo manifestazione di stupidità quindi usa genkernel (--menuconfig per personalizzarlo e non copiare la conf in /usr/share/genkernel come suggerisce la guida, è sbagliato), non attivare tutte le use flag in una sola volta (sei alle prime armi, meglio metterci due giorni in più invece che uno ma fare un solo fruttuoso tentativo) ... e leggiti i miei post delle ultime settimane (non è autopromozione ma non ho voglia di ripetere le stesse cose ed è contro le regole di questo forum).

Niente panico e niente "ricominciare da capo" (in tal caso ti si suggerirebbe l'immediato ricorso ai servizi igienici ma, visto che vieni da debian, una certa dose di impermeabilità alle offese e masochismo dovrai averla, pertanto ci si limiterà ad ignorarti).

@mods: forse sarebbe il caso di mettere sticky un therad di presentazione per i chiarimenti generici come questo?

----------

## ago

Moved from Risorse italiane (documentazione e tools) to Forum italiano (Italian).

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @mods: forse sarebbe il caso di mettere sticky un therad di presentazione per i chiarimenti generici come questo?

 

Grazie per la segnalazione.

Da quel che vedo c'è già ed è il primo thread della lista(più chiaro di così  :Razz:  ) ed è il seguente:

Annuncio: LINEE GUIDA (leggete prima di postare e anche dopo!!!)

ti riferisci ad altro?

----------

## mara64b

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...

 

Si, lo ho mandato anche io l'MP ai moderatori non appena ho visto l'opzione.

Non credevo ci volesse tanto per la compilazione, speravo meno, suppongo che il processo non si possa interrompere vero?

Non sono fatta per fare l'eroina, cerco sempre di ridurre il lavoro e pacchetti da usare al minimo.

ricapitolando:

la partizione c'è faccio 12 Gb per / e uso la stessa partizione di /home che ho con debian facendo attenzione di usare due nomi utenti differenti, ovviamento ho anche la swap.

quindi do un mount per la mia partizione /, ad esempio

mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/gentoo

devo montare anche la partizione per l'utente o è una cosa che posso fare dopo?

l'impostazione dell'ora controllo invece da debian suppongo.

poi scarico lo stage 3, provo a scompattarlo e vedo poi la guida....

ok, grazie per i primi chiarimenti, spero di riuscire ad arrivare fino in fondo, alla peggio chiedo di nuovo ^^

Scusate una domanda sciocca, ma una utility grafica per installare gentoo (o anche altre distribuzioni) attraverso una distribuzioen gia installata? Io la troverei comodissima se si potesse acnhe dire che software si vuoel come ad esempio browser, kde, gnome e via dicendo !!Last edited by mara64b on Wed Nov 09, 2011 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zizo

 *mara64b wrote:*   

> faccio 12 Gb per /

 potrebbero non essere sufficienti.

Da tenere come riferimento libre/openoffice che in fase di compilazione usa 9Gb di spazio, 15 con l'use "debug" attiva. Finita la compilazione tutto si riduce a pochi Mb.

Eventualmente esiste libre/openoffice-bin che installa un pacchetto precompilato.

----------

## cloc3

 *mara64b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non credevo ci volesse tanto per la compilazione, speravo meno, suppongo che il processo non si possa interrompere vero?
> 
> Non sono fatta per fare l'eroina, cerco sempre di ridurre il lavoro e pacchetti da usare al minimo.
> ...

 

ci vuole la pazienza che ci vuole.

gentoo va seguita.

anche se la stabilità di portage è oramai più che soddisfacente, non puoi pretendere di costruire una casa su misura nello stesso tempo necessario per acquistare un appartamento prefabbricato.

 *mara64b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusate una domanda sciocca, ma una utility grafica

 

ci hanno provato in tanti, ma da queste parti certi prodotti non decollano.

appena avrai capito come funziona gentoo, capirai anche il motivo.

----------

## mara64b

 *Zizo wrote:*   

>  *mara64b wrote:*   faccio 12 Gb per / potrebbero non essere sufficienti.
> 
> Da tenere come riferimento libre/openoffice che in fase di compilazione usa 9Gb di spazio, 15 con l'use "debug" attiva. Finita la compilazione tutto si riduce a pochi Mb.
> 
> Eventualmente esiste libre/openoffice-bin che installa un pacchetto precompilato.

 

Uhm, e che se voglio cambiare va a finire che rimando tutto, alla peggio posso fare un simlink alla home quando faccio compilazioni grosse, no? ad esempio per kde e come dici te libreoffice.....

allora, sto seguendo la guida, ci sono alcuni passaggi poco chiari, ma forse ovvi...

ad esempio ho installato links per scaricare lo stage3  (non lo trovavo da scaricare da ftp, ho cercato qua: ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/, dove si trovano eventualmente senza usare links?)

mentre portage lo ho trovato via ftp ma non lo ho trovato con links, sotto download trovavo soltanto i file iso e stage3, oramai ho risolto, ma eventualente sotto quale percorso lo avrei trovato?

Poi, ovvio è ovvio, ma la guida non diceva di scompattare stage in /mnt/gentoo

e inoltre dice di dover montare un /proc prima di aver ancora parlato di stage3 (al punto 4e), ma /mnt/gentoo/proc non esiste, devo quindi creare la cartella e fare il mount (non c'è scritto come), oppure prima scompatto stage e poi faccio il mount di proc?

Il problema al quale sono bloccata è il seguente:

1) configurazione di compilazione: non ho cambiato niente, ho lasciato quelle di default, che sono

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="mmx sse sse2"

leggendo la guida non avrei saputo cosa altro aggiungere/togliere/migliorare, se qualcuno sa, il computer che sto usando è un asus 1215n...

però non era quello il punto (penso che le opzioni di default vadano bene in fondo per la maggior parte di pc)

mi fermo pochi passi dopo, quando dice di dare

mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

purtroppo sotto debian non mi riconosce questo comando e ho provato a installare mirrorselect, ma non mi trova nessun pacchetto....

edit: mi sono dimenticata di scrivere:

le "critiche" fatte alla guida volevano soltanto fare notare che per me quei passaggi erano poco chiaro, visto che la guida è scritta da eseperti è facile che alcuni passaggi vengano reputati ovvi, mentre per me (e suppongo molti altri) che sono nuova no, volevano quindi essere una sorta di parere su alcuni punti della guida che si possono migliorare, non voleva essere in alcun modo una critica, anzi.

----------

## Zizo

La guida ufficiale riporta:  *Guida Gentoo - 1.a wrote:*   

> Questo documento tratta dell'installazione tramite un CD di Installazione di Gentoo e in alcuni casi boot via rete. Nelle istruzioni di installazione si presuppone che si desideri installare l'ultima versione disponibile di ogni pacchetto.

 Si suggerisce quindi di utilizzare links per scaricare lo stage 3 perchè presente in tutti i cd di Gentoo, ai quali la guida fa riferimento.

Se stai installando da una distribuzione già esistente o da un live cd/dvd che non presenta links ma un altro browser si può tranquillamente usare quello.

Seguendo poi la guida, al punto "2.c" troviamo: *Guida Gentoo - 2.b wrote:*   

> Gli archivi stage3 possono essere scaricati da releases/x86/autobuilds/current-stage3/ in uno qualsiasi dei Mirror ufficiali Gentoo e non vengono forniti sul LiveCD.

  concetto che viene ripreso più avanti:

 *Guida Gentoo - 5.b wrote:*   

> Codice 2.3: Cercare i mirror con links
> 
> # links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

 Per quanto riguarda i mirror di gentoo bisogna quindi scegliere un mirror tra quelli forniti nel link e  *Guida Gentoo - 5.b wrote:*   

> Spostarsi nella directory releases/x86/autobuilds/

 

Prima di tutti questi passaggi viene inoltre riportato:  *Guida Gentoo - 5.b wrote:*   

> Codice 2.1: Andare al punto di mount di Gentoo
> 
> # cd /mnt/gentoo
> 
> 

  che serve per scaricare, estrarre e in generale eseguire qualunque comando successivo all'interno della cartella destinata a gentoo.

Infine per quanto riguarda proc:  *Guida Gentoo - 4.e wrote:*   

> E' necessario inoltre montare il filesystem proc (una intefaccia virtuale con il kernel) su /proc. Ma prima si devono mettere i file sulle partizioni. 

  che serve solo come panoramica iniziale su quelli che saranno i passi da seguire successivamente.

L'unico vero problema è quello legato a mirrorselect, che è ad uso esclusivo di gentoo.

Puoi ovviare inserendo queste righe nel file make.conf : 

```
  GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inode.at/"

  SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

 ma penso possano addirittura essere omesse in quanto se non specificate portage usa dei server di default.

P.S.: per le use non c'è da preoccuparsi, vengono con il tempo  :Wink:  (e ora sono di fretta)

Spero ti sia d'aiuto.

----------

## djinnZ

per / devi considerare intorno ai 16 GB di impegno quindi una partizione da 20 è il minimo se vuoi star tranquilla (io uso una var separata e sono su amd64+hardend+multilib che occupano più spazio, credo per per una 32 "normale" dovresti essere intorno ai 12/13).

libreoffice ha risolto parzialmente i problemi di impegno di spazio su disco per la compilazione separando il pacchetto linguistico (a me è arrivato a prendere 13GB se è per questo) e puoi sempre usare il -bin (che non compila e si installa in pochi minuti), anche per mozilla e qualche altro "mattone" (per esempio per eclipse che al momento resta il più spaventoso come richieste ed in più, essendo java, non viene effettuata alcuna ottimizzazione).

Ti ripeto che i passaggi sono: scaricare e scompattare lo stage3montare con --rbind proc sys e devconfigurare i dnsentrare in chroot validi da qualsia sistema possa supportare il chroot.

Ti ripeto che, lavorando da una live completa o da una distribuzione installata, non devi perder tempo con links, nano & c e puoi usare tranquillamente altri strumenti per scaricare ed editare file.

mirrorselect (che è un programma tipico di gentoo) invece va installato nel chroot ed è un passaggio opzionale, tra l'altro, puoi farne benissimo a meno.

La guida una volta era una delle migliori ma alcune cose sono un tantino datate (o sbagliate come il suggerimento di montare proc e dev con --bind o sovrascrivere le configurazioni di genkernel) ed ovviamente nessuno si offende se ne parli male (ed io rispondo a chi mi dice "perchè non proponi tu le correzioni?" che non ho voglia di levarmi la testa con il bugzilla ed i devel, oltre a trovare seccante usare l'idioma dell'ignobile albione).

Per il make.conf ti ho già segnalato il thread giusto ma CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer" è un minimo accettabile, il make.conf di esempio è in /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example , leggilo.

Inutile dire che non hai alcun obbligo a completare i singoli passi, emerge lp puoi sempre fermare e ricominciare da dove lo avevi lasciato con un --resume e puoi pure prendertela con calma. Ci metterai una settimana ma non dovrai fare altro che lasciare il pc a compilare un paio d'ore al giorno o durante la notte. Considera che il grosso del tempo che ho preventivato lo prende la compilazione ed ho calcolato un minimo di tempi morti tra una fase e l'altra (lavarsi, mangiare, vivere... poi perderai queste abitudini ma è una scelta tua).

Per piacere edita i tuoi messaggi precedenti, è inutile riportare per intero quello che si è scritto.

Il fuckyoubastard quoting è una delle prime cause di ulcera gastrica nel mondo moderno, non dimentichiamolo.

@ago: riunire tutti i messaggi del genere "salve sono un nuovo utente, da dove comincio?" come questo in un unico thread.

@zizo: i problemi sono risolti, si vede che il team "libre" non ha alcun interesse a costringere ad usare il binario del piffero (od almeno quella era la scusa ufficiale una volta). Se non mi sbaglio me la sono cavata con un paio di GB e dovrebbe averci messo un'ora buona in meno.

L'unico che rompe ancora è libreoffice-l10n ma siamo in termini più accettabili.

----------

## mara64b

@djinnZ: editato

il file /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example lo ho anche cercato, ma non lo ho trovato, può darsi che non ci sia? Altrimenti sono proprio andata  :Smile: 

buono a sapersi che emerge si può interrompere, visto che sto installando via chroot può capitarmi che magari il computer mi serva e mi sarebbe seccato ricominciare da 0.

non lo ho detto, ma io sto installando il 64bit  :Sad: 

Al momento la partizione è da 12GB, libreoffice non mi interessa a breve, ma KDE si.

Suppongo che vi sia quindi il problema dello spazio (in / non ho mai occupato più di 6-7GB credo e quindi quando avevo riformattato tutto il disco non ho pensato che per gentoo mi servisse così tanto spazio).

Quindi penso che le strade siano sostanzialmente 2.

1) O cambio il partizionamento del disco: backup dati, restringo un paio di partizioni, allargo quella per gentoo, solo che allora devo prendermi un po' di tempo.

2)oppure, cosa che posso fare subito, la cartella che si usa per compilare i programma (mi sembra si compilasse tutto in una cartella) è symlinkata alla partizione /home che di spazio ne ha a sufficienza.

Domanda sciocca: se seguo la 2a opzione, posso montare /home durante il chroot anche se la sto usando cone debian? Oppure mi conviene usare un cd live qualsiasi?

Oppure alla peggio penso esista anche per KDE il pacchetto precompliato e spero siano pochi altri pacchetti che in fase di compilazione richiedano tanto spazio....

@Zizo:

links lo ho installato senza problemi su debian ( e fino ad ora ho usato nano  :Razz: , mica è tanto complicato, anzi....), non è stato quello il problema, quello che mi ha dato "fastidio" è stato di non riuscire a scaricare sia stage3, sia portage con lo stesso metodo.

ora ho trovato stage3 da prendere via ftp (non so perchè ma non mi ero accorta ci fosse scritto di andare sotto autobilds...), quindi sono in grado di prendere sia stage3, sia portage via ftp (non che ci volesse effetivamente molto), mentre mi manca come operare per portage via links, ma non fa niente, almeno una strada completa ora la ho a disposizione.

mirrorselect è effetivamente segnato come facoltativo, quindi al momento lascio perdere

grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!

----------

## Zizo

Se li trovi difficili salta i passaggi relativi all' "installazione di portage", punto 5c.

Una volta entrati nella chroot ( 6a ) e verificata l'esistenza di "/usr/share/portage" basta eseguire

```
emerge --sync
```

come indicato in 6b.

È preferibile la strada scelta nella guida per non sovraccaricare i server rsync, ma il risultato ottenuto è lo stesso.

Dopo aver popolato portage avrai anche il file "/usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example".

----------

